# ألحقوني ى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى أريد المساعدة ;)



## أبو إلياس المصري (13 أغسطس 2007)

:55: أريد أن أحصل على دبلومة في تخصص التحكم الألي (خصوصا في أنظمة _DCS و PLC_ ) و لكن عن طريق التعليم عن بعد لأنني مهندس بشركة بترول و لا أستطيع الإنتظام في الجامعة
لو في أحد يستطيع أن يقولي عن جامعة أوروبية أو عربية و موثوق منها و شهادتها معتمدة هكون مسرور جدا جدا و لن أنسى له هذا المعروف.


----------



## حيدرالكندي (13 أغسطس 2007)

بس ايام وبيك خير وتددللللللللل


----------

